# Als Windows XP-Admin neue Ordnerstruktur für "Eigene Dateien" anlegen



## Scrapy (15. Januar 2006)

Als Administrator von Windows XP Professionell möchte ich gerne für alle Nutzer, ein bestimmtes Profil vom Ordner der "Eigenen Dateien" anlegen.
 Ich weiß das man Profile von "Dokumente und Einstellungen" nach "Default User" kopieren kann. Jedoch möchte ich die Daten auf einem anderen Laufwerk/Festplatte speichern.

 Also von der Sache her, müßte die Grundstruktur für die "Eigene Dateien" so lauten:
 D:\%username%\Eigene Dateien\
 Aber ich weiß eben nicht wo ich das einpflegen kann. 

 Kennt sich einer damit aus bzw. hat einer eine Idee wie man so etwas erstellen kann?

 Danke schon einmal im Voraus.


----------



## gorim (16. Januar 2006)

Habt ihr einen Windows Server? Dort kann man den Profilordner auf ein Netzlaufwerk legen und die Variable %username% einsetzen.

Ohne Server kenne ich jetzt keine Möglichkeit.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Scrapy (16. Januar 2006)

Nein, leider nicht, wir haben nur alles XP-Pro-Rechner.

Ich will nun nicht sändig in jedes neue Profil reingehen und die "Eigene Dateien" nach "D:\..." verschieben bzw. die gleichen neuen Projekt-/Arbeitsordner dort anlegen... .

Beschreib mal wie du das in Win2000 machst, vielleicht hilft mir das etwas weiter! 

Weißt du ggf. noch wie man die "Gemeinsamen Ordner"/"shared folder" im XP-Pro-Profil mit einblendet, d.h. das man sie wie unter "Eigene Dateien" sieht bzw. über den Desktop aktivieren kann?

Danke nochmal für deine schnelle Antwort.


----------



## gorim (16. Januar 2006)

Mit Server legt man eine Gruppenrichtlinie an und bearbeitet den Eintrag "Ordnerumleitung". Dort kann man den Speicherort der Eigenen Dateien festlegen. Ohne Server mußt Du es sowieso auf jedem Rechner vornehmen. Idee: Du suchst den Registryschlüssel für den Eintrag der Eigenen Dateien, exportierst ihn und mit einem Doppelklick importierst du ihn auf jedem Rechner wieder. 

Für die Ordnerstruktur schreibst du am besten eine einfache Batchdatei, die alle Verzeichnisse anlegt. Den Import kann man damit auch noch miterledigen.

Gemeinsame Ordner habe ich nicht, hänge in einer Domäne. Versuch es mal über die Eigenschaften der Taskleiste - Startmenü - Anpassen - Erweitert - Steuermenüelemente.

bis dann
gorim


----------

